# Full on rut



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We are in full rut here in southeast tn, my bucks neck has doubled in size the last 2 weeks and man does he smell strong. He has 14 ladies to care for. He is running himself ragged trying to make sure they all pee on his head equally. It is hilarious. He is very consistent, last January we had nine kids in 4 days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful set of horns!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good lookin' boy and doing what he's supposed to do


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is quite a set of horns there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, look at that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What breed is he? Handsome guy.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow those are some horns!!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

He is full Saanen, D.O.B. 4-1-11. He has sired 20 kids, 14 does. We have with mostly meat breed does to add size. We are running them on 18 acres, free browse. His most beautiful kid so far was from a full alpine doe, the buckling was huge. We sold him to a church camp that was going to wether him and use him as a pack animal for kids camps. What a life! The buckling was 2 weeks old in this pic and his mom, also in pic, is not a small goat. He was huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Man, that kid is big! Nice buck too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well looks like he is in heaven with all those girls. When I my boys breeding I swore I fed them triple what I normally did because of all the calories he burned.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Sometimes I find him lying by the water trough, in the shade. He just stays there and makes the does come to him. He's got it made in the shade.


----------

